# How fast to loose weight?



## adrian1der (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi All
I started on a diet at the beginning of August and also got myself an exercise bike. I was 19 stone 7.5lbs with hypertension.

Then I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes at the beginning of last week. 

 I stepped up my exercise and dropped carbs from my diet last week and the weight is falling of me at the rate of nearly a lb a day. What should the target weight loss per week be? This morning I was 17 stone 9.3lbs. Should I just keep going or should I try and moderate a bit?


----------



## Docb (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi @adrian1der, my initial reaction is to go for whatever works for you.  Just don't lose sight of the fact that whatever you achieve you are going to have to maintain.  To use a motoring analogy, you are more likely to get there if you keep a steady foot on the throttle rather than foot hard on the accelerator followed by heavy braking and then foot hard back on the throttle. That way you run the risk of finishing up in a big car crash!


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 22, 2020)

Docb said:


> Hi @adrian1der, my initial reaction is to go for whatever works for you.  Just don't lose sight of the fact that whatever you achieve you are going to have to maintain.  To use a motoring analogy, you are more likely to get there if you keep a steady foot on the throttle rather than foot hard on the accelerator followed by heavy braking and then foot hard back on the throttle. That way you run the risk of finishing up in a big car crash!


Thanks Docb - I'm loving the exercise so I don't think it will be a problem to maintain the effort. I just wanted some advice on the dangers (or not) of rate of weight loss. I'm probably eating more than I was prior to my diagnosis but have cut down on the carbs. So I made chilli last night and had a bowl of chilli rather then the old chilli and rice. And very good it was too!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm no expert, but I doubt that there's much risk of anything as long as you're getting enough nutrition. Assuming you're not on any diabetes meds which might cause a hypo.

Generally you'd expect BP to reduce as you lose weight so maybe worth keeping an eye on that, with a view to perhaps reducing or dropping whatever hypertension meds you might be taking.


----------

